# Mid Range Ultralight combo



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey all, i need to have another combo.

Thats right i NEED. I hate having to swap lure types and baits too (eg SP HB metal) while on the yak, so i am going to get another lighter combo. I would like a 2-4kg rod, around 7ft, with a 100/1500 sized reel.

I have no preferences on brands, but like shimano/daiwa. I am price limited to $300-$400 for the lot, so no Loomis or top end stuff thanks.

I was thinking about a TDA combo which i can pick up at a handy price.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Have a look at the dropshots rob, they seem pretty popular.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dropshot/Sedona? You'll come in way under budget and only heard good things. :lol:

That's what I'll be using for poppers anyway.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheer guys ill look into them. I have a sedona already, and i thought it was grreat, but unless it is oiled and greased before every trip, it islike winding a winch.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep,,, what they said.

Berkley Dropshot 2-4kg 2 piece rod in 6'6" or 7" for around $100

or

Pflueger Trion 1-3 kg 2 piece rod in 7' for similar $$

Shimano Sedona 2500 (around $80-90) or Symetre 2500 (around $115-$120) with 6lb braid ($25)

Or Pflueger Medallist 2500 reel (around $120-$130) with 6lb braid

should get you in well under budget and its all good gear.

Happy Shopping


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

hop onto breammaster or ausbream and pick up a second hand Black Diamond or Loomis..
teamed up with a new Caldia Kix Daiwa or Sol reel off ebay..

easily done for $400


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Pfleugers or Okuma reels are up there now for some good stuff.
I have a shimano raider brim finesse, 2-4kg rod with a V30 okuma v-system, absolutel fantastic and I picked it up for $300 on the nose. 
Great little combo that will tackle much heavier stuff with ease


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Luvias 1003 :twisted: no spare spool but Ive got a TD 2000 too and I use the spare spool from that (fits fine) with 4lb braid. This reel suits ultralight rods 3-5lb I got a Daiwa Procast V (would spend more if I had it but I didn't) total combo spool of flouro and spool of braid $400


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

colzinho said:


> Luvias 1003 :twisted: no spare spool but Ive got a TD 2000 too and I use the spare spool from that (fits fine) with 4lb braid. This reel suits ultralight rods 3-5lb I got a Daiwa Procast V (would spend more if I had it but I didn't) total combo spool of flouro and spool of braid $400


but that does not include a rod..

I still highly recommend trying to find a used rod and a Caldia on ebay.. I have a 2000 sized Caldia and it is brilliant.. not quite as smooth as my Luvias or Sol.. but damn close.. and at less than $200 off ebay.. a really good buy.. 6 bearings (5 ccrb) and strong drags..

As mentioned.. there are a few Black Diamonds on breammaster for around $150 (bargain) and a few Loomis for around the same (although I reckon the BD's a better made rod)..

That is $350 for a high quality setup with well know and trusted models/brands..


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > colzinho said:
> ...


not so much "out of business" as forced to find a better paying job.. which just shows that their margins were not that high.. and the cost of their components was high.. a shame really..
I agree that you will not lose fish on a $50 Kmart special fishing within its weight class.. but throwing lightweight or unweighted plastics and lures all day requires light, responsive, sensitive, strong gear.. which can only usually be found in the higher range (not necessarily top) gear.. I'd still buy the reel new but rods, if somewhat maintained will not "wear out".. and if I can buy a better, lighter rod for the same money.. I wouldn't care if it had been used before..

my black diamond rods have been nothing short of brilliant.. I have pulled some STONKER fish on my little 1-3kg that I am pretty sure would have destroyed my equivalent shimano raider...

saying all that.. my Berkley dropshot is also still going strong and if you wanted to buy new, within a budget.. those would be what I would be buying again..


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Daiwa Tierra combo 6-14lb 7' rod and 2500 Tierra reel $320. Maybe under 300 for lighter setup with a smaller reel.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

landyman said:


> colzinho said:
> 
> 
> > Luvias 1003 :twisted: no spare spool but Ive got a TD 2000 too and I use the spare spool from that (fits fine) with 4lb braid. This reel suits ultralight rods 3-5lb I got a Daiwa Procast V (would spend more if I had it but I didn't) total combo spool of flouro and spool of braid $400
> ...


Ummmmyesitdoessmartypants. Reel $299 (japantackle) Rod $75 (East Gosford tackle sale) aplenty left there for line. The thread was for ultralight _combo_ I read it and added it up.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Shimano Tournament T-Curve 1-9gm lures, 1-4kg line - $190
Daiwa Exceler 1500 - $159
3lb crystal fireline on main spool - $20
2lb fluorocarbon fully spooled on spare spool - $25

Total = $395


----------

